# Disabling/switchable passenger airbag



## OriginaleGT (May 2, 2004)

Does anyone know how to disable the passenger airbag? Will disabling one of the airbags bring up a fault light on the dash? Has anyone tried to make it switchable to arm and disable the airbag?


----------

